# The Daily Reckoning



## MURDOC (19 January 2012)

I did a search on ASF and wondered if anyone had come across the Daily Reckoning website at all?

             CHEERS


----------



## Monkeyzu (23 January 2012)

MURDOC said:


> I did a search on ASF and wondered if anyone had come across the Daily Reckoning website at all?
> 
> CHEERS




Look for the Money Morning thread in this section. Same publisher and promote the same paid services.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2012)

MURDOC said:


> I did a search on ASF and wondered if anyone had come across the Daily Reckoning website at all?
> 
> CHEERS



 I actually subscribed to their daily email, and to say I'm underwhelmed would be putting it mildly.
I subscribed because I was curious about their miraculous FREE report -
*"Three rare commodities no one's talking about (yet) that could outgun  gold 17 to 1 by NYE 2012"*.
Turned out the report was from 2010 and told us what a great future Rare Earths, Platinum, and Silver were going to have.

As for the promise 







> As of tomorrow, you'll receive a free daily digest of the most important and  urgent news regarding the Australian and global financial markets



I get the daily digest more comprehensively by scanning this Forum or listening to a 3-minute BRR summary.
Since subscribing, the daily emails have arrived later and later - initially early in the morning, but today's came at 2PM when I certainly no longer had time or interest in olds.

The bulk of the report is anyway taken up by plugs for the same opinion pieces, such as: CWN, ALK, AIO, and STO are the most overrated stocks, and we should sell out of defensive stocks as well.

By all means, subscribe for yourselves. And read the plugs, listen to promises, then decide whether you're going to buy yet another report on the next Big Thing in tiny companies.


----------

